# Location



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

When you log in via mobile, do the servers log the location of the mobile at all. Not an issue, just curious?


----------



## donald1 (Dec 14, 2014)

not that in aware of


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

If you are on a computer, your Ip gets logged. Wondering about the cell phone.


----------



## Reedone816 (Jan 13, 2015)

every internet connectioning device has an ip in it.
so yes your mobile ip is logged also.
there are tools in smart phone that can show your public and private ip, i know some apps for iphone, android and wp.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2015)

Unless things are different on here, no.  To my knowledge while the webserver does log every IP address, geolocation isn't usually logged.   Your ISP (and Google, lol) can locate your mobile device IF you have the various GPS services enabled.  Also, they can use tower triangulation to get a pretty good idea where you're at based on signal strength.  

Try this: 
What Is My IP - The IP Address Experts Since 1999   to obtain your public IP address
Then Visual Trace Route Tool - Find Track and Map the Route to an IP Address and pop your IP in to search.

In my case, it did hit Buffalo, but well out of my local zone.

Now if you're on Android on your phone, Android Device Manager  will help locate you.  Also if you use the LookOut security app it can locate your device.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2015)

Then there's this creepy thing.... Sign in - Google Accounts  LOL  location history.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 13, 2015)

Then Visual Trace Route Tool - Find Track and Map the Route to an IP Address and pop your IP in to search.

tried that it gave me Lancaster NY
edit:  Maybe I did it wrong but if I did it correct I like the results


----------



## Reedone816 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Then there's this creepy thing.... Sign in - Google Accounts  LOL  location history.


yup, google can predict, your home, office and hang out location as also the traffic you usually used.
it is creepy when our phone already suggested traffic route when it near the time we go home...


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 16, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> Then Visual Trace Route Tool - Find Track and Map the Route to an IP Address and pop your IP in to search.
> 
> tried that it gave me Lancaster NY
> edit:  Maybe I did it wrong but if I did it correct I like the results



I may have to try that as long as the tool is global


----------

